# Teichheizung - was und wie?



## Ulli (13. Jan. 2011)

maritim schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> habe eine recht einfache teichheizung mit 3 kw
> http://www.european-pond-service.com/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/profiheaternew.jpg
> bei ebay bekommst du die dinger in hülle und fülle



Hallo Peter und die anderen Experten,

es ist erschreckend wieviele Verluste es schon gibt. Ich habe meinen Teich den ersten Winter (Bilder im Profil) und bisher keine Verluste zu verzeichnen. Meine Koi sind alle noch klein und ich habe echt Bedenken, dass sie durch den harten Winter kommen. Zum Glück ist es bei uns in der Gegend relativ warm und der Teich hatte bisher nie unter 5 Grad WT, aber wer weiss was noch kommt?

Ich hatte mir  schon vorgenommen so eine Heizung zuzulegen, aber keine Ahnung wie ich den Heizkreislauf aufbauen soll. Wo saugt man das Wasser an - am Grund wohl nicht - und wo soll das aufgewärmte Wasser wieder in Teich reinlaufen (Grund oder eher Oberfläche) ? 

Dann könnte man sich eine kleinere Pumpe zulegen, mit Schlauch an den Heizer anschliessen und dann wieder in den Teich leiten? Muss das Ganze gegen Regen geschützt werden oder kann der Heizer im Freien sein?

Vielleicht sollten wir einen Thread über Teichheizungen eröffnen, ich denke es gibt da viel Informationsbedarf. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Christine (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Hallo Ulli,

ich finde auch, dass das interessant genug ist für ein eigenes Thema, ergo hab ich das mal gemacht.


----------



## Klausile (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe diesen Winter das erste mal eine Heizung im Teich - sieht der im ersten  Beitrag genannten zum verwechseln ähnlich.
Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe, will euch aber trotzdem mal meinen Aufbau schildern:
Pumpe mit 8.000 l/h liegt auf dem Teichboden, das Wasser läuft auf halber höhe zurück in den Teich.
Die Heizung muss Spritzwassergeschützt aufgestellt werden. Ich habe für diesen Zweck eine Eurobox mit Deckel genommen, drei Löcher für die Schläuche und die Kabel und fertig.
Da kommt kein Wasser rein.
In der Box steht auch die Membranpumpe die den Teich zusätzlich belüftet - so kommt auch keine eiskalte Aussenluft in den Teich.
Den Teich habe ich mit PE-Bällen und Noppenfolie abgedeckt.
Die Temperatur sinkt nicht unter 5,6 °C - der Stromverbrauch hält sich in erträglichen Grenzen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Zacky (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Ein Hallo an alle,

ich selbst habe keine Heizung im Teich, die Pumpen und Filter sind aus, Teich ist mit PE-Bällen abgedeckt und habe zum Glück noch keine Verluste zu beklagen. (Hoffe das bleibt auch so!) Aber ich denke schon ernsthaft darüber nach, eine ähniche Heizung wie oben benannt zu installieren. Die gibt es ja von 1 bis 3 kw. Könnt ihr bitte genauere Angaben zum Stromverbrauch und der Kosten machen, also tatsächliche Summen bei welcher Heizung - mit welcher Leistung - auf welche Temperatur geheizt. Zum Bsp. - wie oben beschrieben um ca. 6°C WT zu halten.

Danke an alle...


----------



## Nikolai (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Hallo,

ich habe bei Heizungen, die als Durchlauferhitzer arbeiten so meine Bedenken. Die dadurch erzeugte Strömung befördert das am Grund 4Grad "warme" Wasser an die Oberfläche und fördert bei starkem Frost die Auskühlung bis in den Tiefenbereich. 
Zusätzlich verhindert man damit die Bildung einer isolierenden Schnee und Eisschicht. Tiefe Minusgrade wirken dann direkt auf die Wasseroberfläche ein.

Bei zu geringer Heizleistung kann man dadurch genau das Gegenteil vom Erwünschten erreichen.

Heizmatten im Tiefenbereich wären da sicher Wirkungsvoller und würden nur einen Bruchteil an Energie verbrauchen, im Vergleich zu Durchlauferhitzern.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## maritim (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*



UlliW schrieb:


> Hallo Peter und die anderen Experten



hallo ulli,

da ich erst ca. 6 jahre mit koi/ teich zu tun habe, gehöre ich auf keinen fall zu den experten.

bei mir läuft der vliesfiltert und ein kleiner teil vom biologischen filter über den winter.
gehen die temperaturen unter 5 grad, dann wird mein filter nur noch von der skimmerpumpe(  1000 bis 2000l  pro stunde) versorgt.
das wasser  leite ich in der nähe vom skimmer knapp unter dem wasserspiegel wieder ein.
zwischen skimmerpumpe und filter sitzt die teichheizung, die erst eingreift, wenn die wassertemperatur unter 3 grad fällt.
meine teichheizung braucht  keinen regenschutz, aber ich habe zur sicherheit eine box über die heizung gelegt.


bei mir ist die teichheizung  nur zur sicherheit gedacht, damit die wassertemperatur nicht unter 3 grad fällt....... und zum glück muss die heizung nur sehr selten eingreifen.
zur not kann man auch im frühling die temperatur im teich  anheben, damit das immunsystemen der koi in gang kommt, falls not am mann ist. 
da einige medikamente auch erst bei bestimmten temperaturen angewendet werden können, kann eine teichheizung der retter in der not sein.
ich vergleiche die teichheizung immer mit einem feuerlöscher, jeder sollte einen feuerlöscher haben, damit er im ernstfall einen zur hand hat.


----------



## Ulli (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo ulli,
> 
> da ich erst ca. 6 jahre mit koi/ teich zu tun habe, gehöre ich auf keinen fall zu den experten.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

erstmal Danke an Christine für den eigenen Thread 

Und Peter, Du bist dann mit den 6 Jahren Erfahrung immerhin schon ein 6-Ender  

Also ich habe auch einen Skimmerkreislauf, der saugt über den Skimmer an und der Einlauf davon ist kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche unter den Steinen. Dann könnte ich ja die Heizung dort mit einbauen und den Durchlauferhitzer gegen Regen schützen, indem ich ihn in eine Box baue. Allerdings läuft das Wasser über die Rohre ca. 10m im Erdreich, d.h. ich heize da den Boden mit, was ja unnötig Energie abzieht.

Alternative wäre eine "mobile Heizbox" ähnlich wie bei Klaus, in der eine Pumpe und der Durchlauferhitzer montiert sind, dann hängt man den Ansaugschlauch im Ernstfall in den Teich, den Auslass ebenfalls und steckt den Stecker in die Steckdose ein - los gehts? 

Ich sehe das auch eher als Notheizung, falls es lange Zeit sehr kalt ist und man etwas zuheizen will oder im Frühjahr um schneller über die kritischen 10 bis 14 Grad zu kommen.

Klaus, vielleicht kannst Du mal ein Bild einstellen, wie das in Deiner Box aussieht.... 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## klaus e (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

n'Abend,
eine Woche nach dem desaströsen Desaster fange ich langsam wieder an, mir um die Zukunft des Teiches Gedanken zu machen.
@ Klaus: Wie Ulli schon schrieb, wäre ein Einblick in deine "Heizbox" hilfreich. Stellst du bitte mal Bilder hier ein?
@ Nikolai: Auch dein Gedankengang klingt logisch. Welche Heizmatten hast du im Sinn? Wird ja nicht Ommas Heizdecke aus dem Bettchen sein?:smoki


----------



## cpt.nemo (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Ich habe in diesem Jahr ein Heizband mit Temperaturfühler am Teichboden installiert. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Die Temperatur kann eingestellt werden. Meine schaltet sich automatisch ein, sobald die Wassertemperatur unter 5 Grad fällt. Dadurch, daß mein Teich durch das Gewächshaus abgedeckt ist lief die Heizung nur an den ganz kalten Tagen  jeweils für Stunden. Zusätzlich habe ich keine weitere Abdeckung auf dem Wasser. Die Innentemperatur im Haus ist bisher nie unter 0 Grad gefallen.


----------



## klaus e (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Hallo Brigitte,
hilf' bitte den Irrenden und Suchenden: Was ist das für ein "Heizband"? Marke, Bezugsquelle, Buitl?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Ich helfe mal,
ich denke so etwas meint Brigitte

http://koi-discount.de/koi-discount-heizband-10m.html


----------



## cpt.nemo (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Danke Uwe
Habs auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. Meines ist nur hellblau.
Ich hab es in Schleifen auf ein Gitter vormontiert und das ganze dann versenkt. Ohne Befestigung bleibt das Heizband nicht am Boden liegen. Das ist zu starrig.
Vielleicht schaffs ich mal ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## VolkerN (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Hallo Uwe und Brigitte,

ich verwende einen 300W Heizstab und halte damit auch bei tiefsten Temperaturen immer ein Loch an der Oberflaeche frei 

Wenn ich z.B. die 10 m Heizband einsetzen wuerde, dann laege der Energiebedarf bei 400 W ..aber dadurch dass lediglich am Grund die Temperatur grossflaechig erhoeht wuerde muesste ich dennoch etwas unternehmen um eine Stelle eisfrei zu halten, oder  (zusaetzlich ein Sprudelstein ?). 

Kann man das Heizband eigentlich "einfach so" mit der Teichfolie in Beruehrung bringen ?


----------



## Ulli (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Hallo zusammen,

das Heizkabel hat laut Link von Uwe 40 Watt pro m Länge und man soll pro 10 m3 10 m Länge nehmen, macht dann z.B. für meinen 25 m3-Teich eine Leistung von 1 kW - wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe.
Das kommt mir sehr wenig vor, um wirklich die WT spürbar zu erhöhen, oder???

Einen Eisfreihalter wird man immer benötigen, es sei denn man heizt wirklich so auf, dass sich auch bei sibirischen Temperaturen keine Eisschicht bildet. Die Eisschicht an sich ist ja OK, weil sie zusammen mit Schnee isoliert, für mich geht es eher darum, die WT unter dem Eis und bei Tauwetter nicht zu weit sinken zu lassen. 

Ich habe irgendwie kein Gefühl, welches System nun effektiver ist: Durchlauferhitzer oder Heizkabel???

Beste Grüße
Ulli


----------



## cpt.nemo (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Dadurch, daß mein Teich kaum Temperatur über die Oberfläche verliert, habe ich nicht nur am Grund 5-6 Grad. An der Oberfläche ist es nur ca. um 0,2 Grad kälter.
Ich hatte diesen Winter noch keinen Tag Eis auf dem Teich.


----------



## Nikolai (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Hallo Klaus,



> @ Nikolai: Auch dein Gedankengang klingt logisch. Welche Heizmatten hast du im Sinn? Wird ja nicht Ommas Heizdecke aus dem Bettchen sein?



Ich selber betreibe keine Teichheizung, deshalb kann ich hier keine Erfahrungswerte geben.
Ich weiß aber, dass es Heizbänder für Dachrinnen gibt, die kann Dir jeder Elektroinstallateur besorgen. Diese  kann man bestimmt umfunktionieren.
Im Aquarienzubehörhandel gibt es auch Bodenheizungen, die haben aber gewöhnlich nur kleine Heizleistung.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Ulli (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichheizung - was und wie?*

Hallo zusammen,                                                                                        

 das war ein schneller Sommer und der ist wohl vorbei, auch wenn ich heute noch im T-Shirt am Teich gesessen bin. 

Ich habe mir ein Heizkabel mit 480 W besorgt und mühsam am Boden verlegt, aber das Ding ist so störrisch, dass ich es nicht richtig schön in Schleifen hinbekomme habe. Die Fische tun ein Übriges und gründeln am Boden, verschieben das Kabel - also es ist jetzt irgendwie mit Schleifen und Kreuzungen am Grund.

Ich werde es nur einschalten, wenn die WT unter 5 Grad abfällt, der Test heute war positiv, nach 10 Minuten lagen alle Fische auf dem Kabel und haben sich aufgewärmt....

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, ob das so OK ist ???

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------

